# 2.0 ABA 95 Jetta timing belt camshaft position sensor help 00515



## mattytee (Jun 27, 2008)

*2.0 ABA 95 Jetta camshaft position sensor ?*

Hello, 
I have a '95 Jetta with 2.0 ABA. 
I just got the timing belt and water pump changed at a shop, after he buttoned it back up the CEL light came on. 
I bought a cheap VAG-COM interface and am getting: 
00515 - Camshaft Position (Hall) Sensor (G40)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+
The car is running great, not in limp mode, plenty of power, fuel consumption normal, idle steady and normal. This leads me to assume the timing's not off. 
Took it back to the mechanic -- he pulled the (upper) timing cover, no wires to be seen. Talked to the parts house and they say the car doesn't have a camshaft position sensor! 
Pulled and cleaned all connections with contact cleaner, including a crankshaft position sensor that does verifiably exist. 
A few posts I've seen recommend putting the ECU in initial setup mode (or similar) but I can't find anything else on how to do that. This car's OBD1 so I'm not even sure if it has such a mode. I do have VAG-COM if that's required. 
Can anyone shed some light? The CEL really bothers me although it appears not to be affecting performance at all. Also it'll fail the state inspection automatically if the CEL is lit. 
Thanks for your time!


_Modified by mattytee at 4:24 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 95 Jetta camshaft position sensor ? (mattytee)*

Your mechanic is an idiot.
Take the car to someone with experience on VWs to get it fixed.
The crankshaft positition sensor is located down low on the block front below the distributor and the oil filter.
The camshaft position sensor is the another name for the hall effect sensor module located inside of the distributor.
When the timing belt was replaced the camshaft timing belt or the intemediate shaft (drives the distributor), or the distributor itself was mis-timed when reinstalled, or the connector for the hall-sensor on the distributor was not connected properly or damaged.
The distributor came from the factory with pins stuck into the side of the base that make it difficult to install mis-timed. But the intermediate shaft could have been incorrectly aligned when the timing belt was installed, which would result in a CEL, because the distributor signal would be incorrect, because installing the distributor with the intermediate shaft alignment incorrect would result in a mis-timed distributor camshaft signal.


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 ABA 95 Jetta camshaft position sensor ? (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_ Your mechanic is an idiot. The camshaft position sensor is the another name for the hall effect sensor module located inside of the distributor. 

True on both points.
Ok, your profile has that you have a 5 speed. Use this link to double check the mechanic. It's free and takes only about ten minutes. Click on underlined words in blue and you'll see a picture.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4170560


----------



## Hopelesss (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you peeps!! I got it: when I did the coolant flange I spilt coolant all over the engine and got the cam position sensor wet in the distributor. Dryed it out and away we went.


----------

